# New CZ P-01



## MarineDad (Jul 11, 2012)

Picked up this CZ last week from a seller on another forum. It is new and unfired. I have added a set of VZ Black Cherry Frag grips. Hoping to get to the range very soon.


----------



## Carheir (Oct 2, 2013)

Good looking grips. Mine still has the OE ones but it still fits the hand better than most guns I have held. You will enjoy how this shoots. Nothing more accurate in my opinion.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice CZ... those VZ Frag grips are awesome.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

My choice of daily carry. The most accurate combat handgun I've fired at 25 yards. I've never had a malfunction either. Post a range report if you would! Great Choice.


----------



## grumpyaz (Jun 4, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## bigjohn56 (Jan 26, 2013)

Never met a CZ I didn't like! :smt1099


----------



## MarineDad (Jul 11, 2012)

Got out to the range yesterday and all I really need to say is WOW!

Now I think I know what all the excitement over CZ's is all about. I went through 150 rounds without a single hic-cup...Absolutely flawless. I had a variety of 115gr., 124gr., and 147gr. rounds. It seemed to be most accurate with the 124gr., but I'm sure it was just me. The 20 rounds of Federal 124gr. HST also performed flawlessly. The HST will be the round I carry. The P-01 shoots where you aim it,feels like an extension of your hand and is as fun as it gets to shoot. ...Recoil was minimal...I can't wait to get back there again..


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah, CZ's are great guns... glad your liking your purchase.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

MarineDad said:


> Got out to the range yesterday and all I really need to say is WOW!
> 
> Now I think I know what all the excitement over CZ's is all about. I went through 150 rounds without a single hic-cup...Absolutely flawless. I had a variety of 115gr., 124gr., and 147gr. rounds. It seemed to be most accurate with the 124gr., but I'm sure it was just me. The 20 rounds of Federal 124gr. HST also performed flawlessly. The HST will be the round I carry. The P-01 shoots where you aim it,feels like an extension of your hand and is as fun as it gets to shoot. ...Recoil was minimal...I can't wait to get back there again..


 Very nice piece.
What was your previous favorite before the cz?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

bigjohn56
"


> Never met a CZ I didn't like!"


I've got four of them, P01, P06, CZ 40 P and a CZ 75 Compact, there's just something about them. Come to think of it there's not too many handguns not to like, excluding of course inferior brands. It's hard to pick a favorite.


----------



## Trey45 (Nov 7, 2014)

Congrats on your new P01. The first time I fired one I knew I had to have one, and eventually as able to get one. It is still to this day my most favored and most often carried CCW handgun, bar none. I've got a bunch of 9's, including a couple of the new to market micro 9's, I still gravitate back to that P01 time and time again. Just a great gun! 

Edit: I just noticed how old this thread is, your P01 is no longer new, but I would put money on it that it's still a favorite! Congrats all the same.


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

The P01 looks very nice, I've handled one at my LGS and I've read nothing but good reviews on it. I really think I will get one but I have one gun ahead of it on my short list at this point.


----------

